# Posterior Placenta Previa



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Emily Caitlin,
Can you tell me is a complete posterior placenta previa, diagnosed at 17 weeks, less likely to move?
Is there any hope? I can live with having a C section but I am terrified of bleeding and losing the baby.
My mum lost one at 7 months with the same thing. My OBGYN isn't giving me much info.
Thanks!
xxA


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it's completely covering the os, then the chances of it moving aren't impossible, but are reduced. The scans now are much more detailed than they used to be, so if you did have a bleed, the chances of anything happening as with your mum are a lot less. Try to think positive, yes, you may have some bleeding, and you may have quite a few stays in hospital, but it is thankfully rare that major complications happen now,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Emily Caitlin!
xxA


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello just letting you know that at almost 21 weeks my complete posterior Previa has moved out of the way!
I am so relieved as I was anticipating it staying stuck considering it was complete.

Thanks again for your support.
xxA


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
That's great news!! You can relax a bit now xxx


----------

